# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Order of installation- fascia, gutters, colourbond ?

## oohsam

Hey guys, 
I've just finished fixing the rafters, and about to do the bracing and then battens.
I'm a bit perlexed as to what to do with the fasica and gutter at the moment.  
Should I be trimming the rafters to length now, and then putting fasica cliips and fitting the fasica and then installing the gutters before doing the colourbond ? Or should I wait for this and do it later after the colourbond goes on ? Will it cuase an issue, what is the common practice.  
I've built a few pergolas but never done the gutters. 
Alterntivley, can I just do a timber fascia and then install the gutters to that.
The reason I ask is that the metal fasica brackets I've seen look a bit cumbersome to get level and plum, and there's not much instructional info about it. 
I want to give this a go so am Keen to do it myself.  
Any advice is appreciated. 
Cheers!

----------


## Bart1080

Hi Oohsam, 
Both the pergola and the wrap around veranda I built has an outside beam the rafters were fixed to.
The process I went through was put on the roof and then fix the guttering to the beams. 
Wit the wrap around veranda, I took an extra step and attached an "L" shape colorbond fascia cover to the outside beam to eliminate any painting. This can be done pre or post roofing but again I put on the guttering last. 
Guttering, I used 1/2 round gutters with external pressed steel brackets.  Makes it a dream to clean out your guttering with no internal brackets!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## oohsam

Thansk Bart, that is a great help!!  
I've pre painted the entire structure before building it becuase it seemed easier at the time!

----------


## Bart1080

good move, its an absolute pain in the a@se to do afterward.  
once constructed, its easy to go around for touch up spots.  
I d*id* the same with the pergola but with the wrap around veranda, it was lined and had the color bond fascia (capping) over the beam so the only thing I pre-painted was the quad trim that fitted around the edges. Made it sooo much easier.

----------

